# LOOK AT THESE PICTURES OF THE " CHP " NOW REFERED TO AS GOV GAVIN NEWSOM'S PAID THUGS....HIS PERSONAL PRAETORIAN GUARD !!!!



## nononono (May 2, 2020)

*THIS IS BEYOND DISGUSTING......
THESE OFFICERS ( NOW PAID THUGS ) SHOULD HANG THEIR COLLECTIVE HEADS IN SHAME 
FOR THESE FILTHY ACTIONS......!!

EVERYONE THAT DID THIS OR CHOOSES TO PARTICIPATE IN THIS CRAP NEEDS TO BE
THROWN OFF THE FORCE ......NOW !!!







Gavin Newsom is now just another Despot Dictator using his personal 
Praetorian Guard ( The CHP ...Yes THE CHP... ) to enforce his petulant whims 
because AMERICAN CITIZENS REFUSE TO BOW TO HIS CHINESE DIRECTIVES.....
WE ALL KNOW WHAT THIS IS ABOUT NOW !
POWER.....NOTHING BUT POWER.....THE POWER TO EXTORT CASH FROM THE 
FEDERAL GOVERNMENT TO BALANCE A BANKRUPT PENSION PLAN !
HE DOES NOT CARE FOR THE AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA...!
NO HE DOESN'T.....HE NEEDS CASH TO FILL UP THE PENSION PLANS OF THE VERY
JACKBOOTED THUGS WHO ARE DENYING AMERICAN CITIZENS THEIR CONSTITUTIONAL
RIGHT TO ASSEMBLE AND PROTEST HIS DRACONIAN MEASURES....!

THIS IS NO LONGER ABOUT A VIRUS.......
THIS THE DEMOCRATS DISPLAYING THEIR TRUE MOTIVES.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THIS IS BEYOND DISGUSTING......
> THESE OFFICERS ( NOW PAID THUGS ) SHOULD HANG THEIR COLLECTIVE HEADS IN SHAME
> FOR THESE FILTHY ACTIONS......!!
> 
> ...


If she was black they would have just knocked her out with club and threw her in the paddywagon and given her a 'rough ride' to the station.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*My My ...........*
*
Based on your " Bigoted " response that doesn't say much *
*for the Governor's " Praetorian Guard " now does it....*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*ARE YOU SERIOUS GOV GAVIN GRUESOME........!







LOOK AT THAT PICTURE......

CHP ( PRAETORIAN GUARD ) SUITED UP LIKE THEY ARE
GOING INTO HEAVY CONFLICT, THAT'S A BUNCH OF WOMEN......
HOLY SHIT !*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*THIS IS WHERE " WE THE PEOPLE " ARE HEADED.....*
*
UNLESS THIS STOPS ......THESE IMAGES ARE CHILD'S PLAY COMPARED 
TO WHAT IS GOING TO HAPPEN IN CALIFORNIA.......
AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO RESIDE IN CALIFORNIA WILL NOT TOLERATE TYRANNICAL THUGGERY BY A 
POWER HUNGRY GOVERNOR AND " HIS " PERSONAL PRAETORIAN GUARD.....
*
*" WE THE PEOPLE " PAY YOUR WAGES.....AND WE CAN STOP PAYING YOUR WAGES !*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)




----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*ARRESTED BECAUSE GOV GAVIN GRUESOME'S " PRAETORIAN GUARD " DETERMINED HE WASN'T 
SOCIAL DISTANCING..........NEVER MIND THAT THEY JUST BROKE THEIR ULTIMATE " OATH " AND
TRAMPLED ON HIS CONSTITUTION RIGHTS AND USED FORCE TO UPHOLD AN ILLEGAL " DECREE "
FROM THE TYRANNICAL GOV ......BOTH THE GOV AND THESE NOW PERSONAL THUGS GET THEIR
PAYCHECKS FROM " WE THE PEOPLE " .....THIS IS SICK !





*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*OH THE GOVERNORS " PRAETORIAN GUARD " ARE NEVER NEVER GOING TO WASH THIS
STAINED IMAGE FROM THEIR HISTORY.......THE CALIFORNIA HIGHWAY PATROL HAVE FOREVER BECOME THE THUGS OF THIS GOVERNOR...............

YOU CAN NEVER GET THIS STAIN OUT.......NEVER ! 
IT IS FOREVER...






*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*THE SIGN SHOULD READ.........*

*" JESUS HEAL THESE THUGS "





*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*YOU CREATED THIS GOV GAVIN NEWSOM......HEED THE MESSAGE ON THE FLAG....*

*YOU CREATED THIS............*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

*5-1-20.......*










*5-2-20......... 








Early on above....


LATER IN THE DAY BELOW.....
OH MY ARE THESE IMAGES GOING TO HAUNT THE GOVERNOR'S
" PERSONAL " PRAETORIAN GUARD......*








*ARRESTED FOR EXERCISING YOUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS....
NOTE THE PICTURE ON THE SHIRT !*
*THESE " THUGS FOR THE GOVERNOR " WILL FOREVER WEAR THIS STAIN.......!*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)




----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THIS IS BEYOND DISGUSTING......
> THESE OFFICERS ( NOW PAID THUGS ) SHOULD HANG THEIR COLLECTIVE HEADS IN SHAME
> FOR THESE FILTHY ACTIONS......!!
> 
> ...


Found where you got this photo, anti vaxers eh? Is that what you believe in nono? and the rest of you wackos?









						Anti-Vaccination Activists Are a Growing Force at Virus Protests
					

The protest Friday in Sacramento urging California's governor to reopen the state resembled the rallies that have appeared elsewhere in the country, with crowds flocking to the state Capitol, pressing leaders to undo restrictions on businesses and daily life.But the organizers were not militia...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Found where you got this photo, anti vaxers eh? Is that what you believe in nono? and the rest of you wackos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Actually I got that " Digital Image " within an article about Gov Gavin Gruesomes paid
 Praetorian Guards ( CHP ) now refereed to as **" THUGS "  arresting protesters on Sat 
in the State Capital for not SOCIAL DISTANCING.....yes they arrested 33 men and women
because they were not SOCIAL DISTANCING....Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini would be very
 proud of those FILTHY THUGS !*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2020)

nononono said:


>


*MEANWHILE AT BOLSA CHICA BEACH...........!
*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

*Somewhere in Latin America ( Bob ) - 5no's " Hook up " got arrested....*


----------

